# Cockerel or Pullet—8-week-old Ameraucana/EE



## nckate

8 weeks old.


----------



## robin416

I'll take a stab but most here will tell you I'm almost always wrong.

EE, especially if it came from a feed store or hatchery. And female.

It looks like it's old enough if male it should be crowing or trying to crow.


----------



## Sylie

female


----------



## mitzy123point

Like Robin said definitely an Easter egger. Ameraucanas are mostly all solid colors and only come in 9 recognized colors. They will also have black legs or slate legs only. They can’t be found at feed stores or it’s very very very rare as only 2 (I believe) hatcheries has true ameraucanas and they’re smaller operations that don’t sell to stores. As a word of advice ameraucanas will always be sold based on their colors, I breed blue and black ameraucanas. Also if a chick has chipmunk stripes and you didn’t find a silver ameraucana breeder (the 2nd rarest of the ameraucanas) then it is an Easter egger as silvers are the only true ameraucanas with chipmunk stripes.


----------



## mitzy123point

I'm also gonna disagree and say a rooster  Easter eggers won't get red until they are about laying age (20ish weeks old) and I do think I see some curled tail feathers coming in. Also in Easter eggers the red coloring is a rooster giveaway. He's beautiful though!


----------



## robin416

Since you raise them Mitzi I would bet on you being right about the sex. 

I was going to ask if there are other tell tale signs when it comes to sexing them. An example would be polish, the boys have pointy feathers on their heads. The girls are rounded.


----------



## nckate

Thanks, all! I really don't mind if it's an Ameraucana or an EE. It's the rooster vs hen that concerns me! I've thought it was a roo...at 8 weeks the comb was pretty red and has been getting that way for 1-2 weeks. The tail feathers did look like they were starting to curl, and there are those brick red patches of feathers. And finally I'm seeing what I'm pretty sure are pointy saddle feathers in the last few days since this pic was taken. But I'm new to this, so wanted some outside opinions.


----------



## BantyChickMom

I'm going with rooster too. Seems to be too much reddish coloring on the back and side.


----------



## Sarah1up

mitzy123point said:


> Like Robin said definitely an Easter egger. Ameraucanas are mostly all solid colors and only come in 9 recognized colors. They will also have black legs or slate legs only. They can't be found at feed stores or it's very very very rare as only 2 (I believe) hatcheries has true ameraucanas and they're smaller operations that don't sell to stores. As a word of advice ameraucanas will always be sold based on their colors, I breed blue and black ameraucanas. Also if a chick has chipmunk stripes and you didn't find a silver ameraucana breeder (the 2nd rarest of the ameraucanas) then it is an Easter egger as silvers are the only true ameraucanas with chipmunk stripes.


Good to know! I also have two chicks from a feed store labeled as Ameraucanas. Not a big deal for me either, I ended up getting two of each variety of the chickens they had (chicken math....) But it is nice to have an accurate expectation as they grow.


----------



## Sarah1up

Oh my goodness, I just looked up the chickens from Tractor Supply (where I got mine) and noticed this: Our Americanas (also known as Easter Eggers).... I didn't know the two breeds have the two spellings, and Easter eggers have two names they can go by. Makes sense that I was confused. There is so much to learn!!!


----------



## mitzy123point

Sarah1up said:


> Oh my goodness, I just looked up the chickens from Tractor Supply (where I got mine) and noticed this: Our Americanas (also known as Easter Eggers).... I didn't know the two breeds have the two spellings, and Easter eggers have two names they can go by. Makes sense that I was confused. There is so much to learn!!!


Yes! The term Americanas is fairly new invented to trick people without being lectured or sued for false advertising. Ameraucanas are fairly hard to come by and are pure bred while Easter eggers are a cross of a colored laying parent to any other layer. But like you said both are great birds! I love my easter eggers


----------



## Sarah1up

So far they have been spunky little things!


----------



## robin416

I've been told they are very people friendly. Those are always the best breeds to have in a flock.


----------



## mitzy123point

robin416 said:


> I've been told they are very people friendly. Those are always the best breeds to have in a flock.


Some Easter eggers are  it depends on what breed their parents are. I have some that won't leave me alone and others that I can't get near  I don't breed those ones  so far all of my true ameraucanas have been great but from what I've heard from other breeders that's a line thing too


----------



## Rooster113

nckate said:


> View attachment 32906
> View attachment 32908
> 8 weeks old.


 Definitely Cockerel Sorry For The bad news


----------

